# How to make seed-free strawberry puree?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

For health reasons I have to avoid eating seeds, but would love some strawberry jam.

Please help me figure out how to make seed-free strawberry puree (sp?). What do you use to strain the berries...cheesecloth?


thanks, 

stef


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly I don't know that it is possible to remove the seeds except by paring/peeling the berries with a very sharp knife. Or you make jelly and strain it. Even the finest screen food mills won't get out the tiny strawberry seeds.

For jam, while cooking it many of the seeds will float tot he surface and can be skimmed off with the foam. But there will still be many seeds left in.

There is a soft skin fruit peeler on the market that works exceptionally well for tomatoes and other soft fruits. It might be just the thing for peeling strawberries. 

http://www.amazon.com/Zyliss-30600-Soft-Skin-Peeler/dp/B0018IAH8I/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1280438758&sr=1-13


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, Judylou...that's a cute little tool, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to peel the strawberries. LOL

However, i didn't think of jelly until you mentioned it. Will have to look up instructions on how to make it.

stef


----------

